# 20cm cube



## SOLOMON (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi there, thought I would share with you guys my little 8 Litre cube. Would love to get some feedback. It's a great size to just muck around with plants and experiment with.

here are some of the past scapes.









Potamogeton crispus and Marsilea drummondii








Hydrocotyle verticillata, Elatine gratioloides and Lilaeopsis brisbanensis








Elatine gratioloides and Lilaeopsis brisbanensis








Elatine gratioloides, Lilaeopsis brisbanensis and Staurogyne leptocaulis

This is the current scape, kind of a Gorge inspired Australiana themed thing. I started it emmersed so the Ludwigia arcuata hasn't changed yet. The other plant is Elatine gratioloides. 









Let me know what you think.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I like the current scape and the scape with Elatine gratioloides and Lilaeopsis brisbanensis the best 

Man, you guys "down under" sure have some nice foreground plants. Wish we could get some over here!

For suggestions, you can try sloping your substrate to create more sense of depth.

What lighting do you have over the tank? Do you use CO2 for this tank?


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

nice. I like 'em all, although it's better that the white clouds are out (they love swimming space) The third scape is really awesome-nice and easy as i like 'em.
The latest scape is sweet as well. Amazing how 2-3 plants & a few rocks can look nice.


----------



## SOLOMON (Sep 24, 2006)

hooha said:


> I like the current scape and the scape with Elatine gratioloides and Lilaeopsis brisbanensis the best
> 
> Man, you guys "down under" sure have some nice foreground plants. Wish we could get some over here!
> 
> ...


Thanks  Im going to try and cut the Elatine to give more shape to the foreground high in the center than sloping down to substrate levels at the sides..if that makes sense?

At the moment (for about the last month) it's lit by a 13w pc, but before it shared a 2ft T8 double batten with another tank. No CO2 just a weak glut solution.

Fishlover I dont think you'll like me now, I transfered some white cloud fry from my paludarium


----------

